# Canadian Built Sight



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

He sells them on ebay for about $300 CDN. 

Go to ebay-canada-archery


----------



## c'dn-eh? (Feb 23, 2005)

I have e-mailed him previously. Shipped in Canada was $275 Cdn plus shipping costs.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey, I like the looks of that. Does anyone own one? I am curious about the quality and fit. Also how "shake" proof is it?

I am not a surelok fan and I definitely won't be purchasing another Copper John after Gilles problems with the company...

Chris


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=429989&highlight=detlef

hopefully this will give you the reviews you need


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

For this kind of price, I wonder how it compares to the Tru Ball Axcel sight? I"m also a CJ owner and looking for an alternative as well. It cost me $60 to replace the bushings myself after having to argue with the warranty woman to send me the parts. $20 for the parts, $20 for UPS and $20 for Brokerage fee:mg:. This is after shooting the sight for a couple of years only. So I'm looking for a sight that's built like a tank....that I'm not going to have to repair every 2nd year.

Cheers,


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

The sight looks really really good and the color options are awesome. My only reservation right now is the way the scope mounts onto it. The insert is round so it would be hard to put it back the same way everytime. I for one always take my scope off the sight after shooting. Anyone have any comments with regard to this issue?

Cheers,


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

it doesn't matter what sight you get, if you can't lock it down you will eventually have bushing problems, this is inherint in their design. The new Sureloc I think will solve any bushing issues, the sight in this thread looks like a decent product but still can't be locked down but since there are few bushings and the ones that are there are easy to get to it might far better than the others


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Talked to the builder of the sight... He said that he does use a round scope attachment and he claims it is very easy to align. From what I can see, there are not any bushings in this sight. Both the elevation and windage are dovetail mounted with adjustable gibs. I am thinking that a small roll pin would fit nicely into the gap that tightens the scope down. This would align the scope very easily. No round pins with crappy bushings... I haven't had any problem shaking my CJ loose but my sureloc sights shake loose easily and often. 

Nock, $60 to replace a few Torlon bushings... that is crap. I plan on telling Springer at Lancaster that. The bushings should have been free if you are putting the labour into the repair yourself. Where has customer satisfaction gone?

Chris


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

araz2114 said:


> Nock, $60 to replace a few Torlon bushings... that is crap. I plan on telling Springer at Lancaster that. The bushings should have been free if you are putting the labour into the repair yourself. Where has customer satisfaction gone?
> 
> Chris


I actually requested the warranty woman to talk to him in order to get the bushing sent to me. So I guess he was aware of what was going on. I know the warranty expired and didn't expect the parts to be free. But sending them USPS would have been appreciated. I just somewhat disapointed since when I had an issue with my original ANTS, they bent over backward to help me and I spent the last 4 years bragging about the great customer service I received then.

Cheers,

Cheers,


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Sean McKenty said:


> it doesn't matter what sight you get, if you can't lock it down you will eventually have bushing problems, this is inherint in their design. The new Sureloc I think will solve any bushing issues, the sight in this thread looks like a decent product but still can't be locked down but since there are few bushings and the ones that are there are easy to get to it might far better than the others



Sean, when is this new sight suppose to come out? Are you talking about the Pheonix model? Wasn't there issues in the old days about the locking lever getting loose sometimes?

Cheers,


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

it is the Pheonix, I haven't heard of any problems with a sight that could be locked down, Fiona has had her Edge for nearly 12 years and never had any issues with it ,the pheonix is a new version of the edge, but I have seen several issues with the rest of the surloc line and similar designs namely bushings. I would like to see this sight from BC apart to see how it goes together or even a detailed pic to see how the leveling is done


----------



## Twisted Canuck (Feb 13, 2006)

I bought a DS two finger release from the gent who builds this site, and all I can say is....superb, over the top quality. I worked in a machine shop for 7 yrs, and have seen some nice work. This guy is tops! If I was looking for a new/replacement sight, this would be on the top of my list based on the quality of the release I have. 

TC


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

NockOn said:


> For this kind of price, I wonder how it compares to the Tru Ball Axcel sight? I"m also a CJ owner and looking for an alternative as well. It cost me $60 to replace the bushings myself after having to argue with the warranty woman to send me the parts. $20 for the parts, $20 for UPS and $20 for Brokerage fee:mg:. This is after shooting the sight for a couple of years only. So I'm looking for a sight that's built like a tank....that I'm not going to have to repair every 2nd year.
> 
> Cheers,


I have the same problem with my CJ.. they are not replying.. I'll talk to the Doug at Lancaster and tell him I'm going to wear it like a necklass if he does nothing about it!


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

I have had Detlefs sight for about a year using a viper scope and 4X lens. Build quality can not get any better. Beats anything out there.


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

ontario moose said:


> I have the same problem with my CJ.. they are not replying.. I'll talk to the Doug at Lancaster and tell him I'm going to wear it like a necklass if he does nothing about it!


Give them a call instead of e-mailling. Its easier to make you point. Make sure to insist on sending the parts USPS though and save yourself $20. If youi need instruction on taking it apart and reassembly, let me know and I can e-mail them to you.

Cheers,


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

*Hum*

I emailed this guy 5 days ago and did not get any answers. Does anyone know if he is still in business ? That sight looks good.


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

araz2114 said:


> Talked to the builder of the sight... He said that he does use a round scope attachment and he claims it is very easy to align. From what I can see, there are not any bushings in this sight. Both the elevation and windage are dovetail mounted with adjustable gibs. I am thinking that a small roll pin would fit nicely into the gap that tightens the scope down. This would align the scope very easily. No round pins with crappy bushings... I haven't had any problem shaking my CJ loose but my sureloc sights shake loose easily and often.
> 
> Nock, $60 to replace a few Torlon bushings... that is crap. I plan on telling Springer at Lancaster that. The bushings should have been free if you are putting the labour into the repair yourself. Where has customer satisfaction gone?
> 
> Chris





ontario moose said:


> I have the same problem with my CJ.. they are not replying.. I'll talk to the Doug at Lancaster and tell him I'm going to wear it like a necklass if he does nothing about it!





NockOn said:


> For this kind of price, I wonder how it compares to the Tru Ball Axcel sight? I"m also a CJ owner and looking for an alternative as well. It cost me $60 to replace the bushings myself after having to argue with the warranty woman to send me the parts. $20 for the parts, $20 for UPS and $20 for Brokerage fee:mg:. This is after shooting the sight for a couple of years only. So I'm looking for a sight that's built like a tank....that I'm not going to have to repair every 2nd year.
> 
> Cheers,



Go to an industrial supplier that deals in bearings (I use Toronto Bearing and Belt) you can buy all the delrin (torlon) your heart desires for a few bucks. You'll just need to mic the I.D and O.D. to find out what you need.

I replaced the bushings on one of my CJ this way.

Cheers


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

charles said:


> I emailed this guy 5 days ago and did not get any answers. Does anyone know if he is still in business ? That sight looks good.


He is on AT periodically under the user name detlef123456 Try sending him a pm.

Cheers,


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

*contact info*

Charles, I e-mailed him and he responded immediately. Did you get his e-mail correct? Try this.... [email protected]

He has been great.


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Grey Eagle said:


> Go to an industrial supplier that deals in bearings (I use Toronto Bearing and Belt) you can buy all the delrin (torlon) your heart desires for a few bucks. You'll just need to mic the I.D and O.D. to find out what you need.
> 
> I replaced the bushings on one of my CJ this way.
> 
> Cheers


Not everyone has access to these kind of material or the ability to cut these wedges like this.

Cheers,


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

NockOn said:


> Not everyone has access to these kind of material or the ability to cut these wedges like this.
> 
> Cheers,


My bad, I just realized that I was thinking of different bushings than you are speaking of. Yes, though the material is easily available (to all via the web), it would be difficult to form it into the bushing you speak of.

Moose/Araz............. do me a favour, make sure I get front row seating for your little chat with Springer :wink: I'm easily amused


----------



## BowSitter (Mar 8, 2006)

I have two of his sights and could not be happier!!!! Best sight for the money in my opinion....Ron:thumbs_up


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

*Well*

I did get an answer but i have to say im a bit turned off in one thing. When i contact a CANADIAN manufacturer and i get a quote in US dollars it get a bit........ im all for dealing with Americans but lets deal between us in our own money. Having no fixed prices for our own dollars really turns me off.

Breat looking product but...

Sorry for the ranting but im really disappointed.


----------



## detlef123456 (Jul 24, 2005)

charles said:


> I did get an answer but i have to say im a bit turned off in one thing. When i contact a CANADIAN manufacturer and i get a quote in US dollars it get a bit........ im all for dealing with Americans but lets deal between us in our own money. Having no fixed prices for our own dollars really turns me off.
> 
> Breat looking product but...
> 
> Sorry for the ranting but im really disappointed.


Hi Charles

You are right this is not acceptable
I should have stated the price in CAN$ 
Glad you pointed that out

Detlef


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Detlef, post the price so everyone can see it here. Any details that you want should be posted here also.

Thanks,


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Mine will be here next week.

:thumb:


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Moparmatty said:


> Mine will be here next week.
> 
> :thumb:


We will expect a full report...


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

araz2114 said:


> We will expect a full report...


I'll see what I can do.

On another note. How'd Gilles make out wandering around down at Lancaster's with his Copper John sight dangling from his neck?


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Moparmatty said:


> I'll see what I can do.
> 
> On another note. How'd Gilles make out wandering around down at Lancaster's with his Copper John sight dangling from his neck?


He didn't have to. I had to pick up PUG at Copper John's office (long story) and bring him to Lancaster last weekend. In doing so I also picked up the part Gilles needed for his sight. Eric Springer had personally built up another windage block for Gilles, and I gladly delivered it to LAS for him.

Surprised no one has commented on that yet


----------



## skywalk (Feb 8, 2006)

I ordered one last week and have already recieved it. It is a solid and well built piece of engineering, beautifully made and promptly delivered. I love it. The details and precision make this sight a real winner... Thanks to Detlef


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

You just couldn't resist eh? I got to see this sight tonight and it looks fantastic. I hope Skywalk gives more reviews after he shoots it a lot.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Just buy one Chris. You know you wanna!


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

I know I wanna... Just have a hard time justifying...


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

hoody123 said:


> I know I wanna... Just have a hard time justifying...


It's only money Hoody. You make more eveyday. LMAO!!!


----------



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

Ok skywalk bought one, OMG.... nice looking site, adjustments are smooth as silk. the 3rd axis' micro adjust is very fine....NOW I WANT ONE!!!!!


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

My sight arrived in the mail tonight.

The craftsmanship put into this thing is second to none.

Comes with a nice set of instruction on assembly and how to set the 2nd axis and 3rd axis.

I'm not sure when I get a chance to shoot my bow next but if anyone has any questions about the sight I'll try to answer them.


----------

